# American car show



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Sunday 22nd aug we will be at billing aquadrome in northampton for the american auto club international show, with our trade stand promoting and demonstrating adams products [ product name not a geezer ] talking about products detailing and general petrol head stuff 

[ No machine polishing demos ]


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Enjoy the show, yanks rule:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Hi Dennis.

Nice to meet you at PITP Billing, hope you enjoyed the day and thanks for supporting our club by turning up, hope this weekend goes well for you.

Tony


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

03OKH said:


> Hi Dennis.
> 
> Nice to meet you at PITP Billing, hope you enjoyed the day and thanks for supporting our club by turning up, hope this weekend goes well for you.
> 
> Tony


Sorry about the late replie tony, there was some well prepped cars at that 
meeting, very friendly to, that made a big difference to our day.
We'll be back next year :thumb:


----------

